# Base Training Structure



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm curious to see what you think of this- Today I'm starting my first base training block of the winter season, but I'm not totally decided on how to progress from here. I'll be starting with the TrainerRoad Traditional Base High Volume 2, as the 1st block seems to be quite a bit less training than I can easily tolerate. My original plan was to do two runs of the Traditional Base High Volume 2, followed by two runs of the 3rd training block, retesting FTP between each block.

However, today I wondered if it might be better to do Base 2, 3, 2, 3. I should see a bigger rise in FTP at the end of the second 4-week block this way, and may be able to use the next Base 2 block to ease into training at the higher power and go into the last Base 3 block feeling strong. Do you think the drop in weekly TSS during that 3rd month would be more harmful than helpful? Would it be a better idea to stick with my original plan of Base 2, 2, 3, 3?


2, 2, 3, 3: Might be better due to more linear ramp up?
2, 3, 2, 3: Might be better due to faster initial gains and maybe more recovery due to breaking it into two 8-week training periods?


----------

